# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  A ka mundesi Ip te behet Statike

## furkan

Kam provuar nga sajti whatismyip.com ma jep nje Ip por me ate IP une nuk mundem te qsem i remote controll desktop asp as me http://ip nga whatismyip
a ka naj mundesi qe ta bej Ipne time sttaike dhe te qasem nga shkolla ne pcnetime me kete ip, ju lutem me ndihmoni dikush eshte fjala kam nevoj me i lexu dhe i hap dhe me i permiresu fajllat, pra me duhet remote kontrolla.

une e perdori teamviwer dhe logmein por disi nuk jam i kenaqur.

----------


## iktuus

_http://www.megalab.it/2344/. Nje tutorial i plot  per te krijuar nje ip static. nese ke dicka te paqart postoje_

----------

